# Texture walls - one room or all



## porford (Jul 25, 2011)

Question:

When we remolded our kitchen it had already been paint over wallpaper. I tried removing some wallpaper and found out why the previous owners just painted over it. The walls hadn't been prepped and it just pulled off sheet rock. So we opted to have the walls textured and repainted. We're happy with the textured kitchen walls and all is well.

Now the question. My wife says if you texture one large room like our kitchen you should texture the rest of the rooms in the house or at least the adjourning rooms. We're getting close to repaint and some remodel on the living room / dinning room and are trying to decide if we shouldn't texture those walls as well.

Addition points: I textured a small utility / wash room off our kitchen and it turned out fine. The walls throughout the house are "fair" and to sell the home the previous owner did the entire home in the standard beige with some light texture via a heavy nap roller.

The living room has the nine ft. ceilings and if we did texture would you consider doing the ceilings as well.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Putting painting/texturing over wallpaper in a damp-ish room, aside. 

Do whatever your wife wants.

Personally, I think the only thing that looks worse than textured walls is textured ceilings. But that's just my opinion. You two will be the ones who have to live/love it.


----------



## porford (Jul 25, 2011)

Leah Frances,

I didn't have many pleasant options regarding texture of the kitchen as without a prepped wall, I was pulling out chunks of sheet rock. I appreciate your feeling on textured walls but in reality most all new construction is textured walls and I'm talking $300,000 homes and above. 

I was really trying to get a feel for decorating guidelines. For continuity is it advisable to do the adjourning main rooms in the same texture or is it just a matter of individual preference.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

porford said:


> Leah Frances,
> 
> I didn't have many pleasant options regarding texture of the kitchen as without a prepped wall, I was pulling out chunks of sheet rock. I appreciate your feeling on textured walls but in reality most all new construction is textured walls and I'm talking $300,000 homes and above.
> 
> I was really trying to get a feel for decorating guidelines. For continuity is it advisable to do the adjourning main rooms in the same texture or is it just a matter of individual preference.


Yeah, I've seen plenty of high dollar homes with texturing 'upgrades'. :wallbash: To me it's just a way to avoid having to do a level 5 finish, save some money and charge extra at the same time. But if it's your cup o'tea I'm just venturing my opinion.

As for decorating guidelines:
1. Are you wondering about resale? Then I would ask a local real estate agent. They will have the best idea about how your local market feels about this.

2. If you're planning on staying in the home a while then you should do exactly what makes you (or the wife) happy.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

As someone who does textured "faux" finishing for a living, IMHO not all walls need to be the same. It is just like if you have a blue room and a green room, nothing HAS to be the same throughout a house. I am hired many times in high end and low end homes to texture just one room. In areas that the wall has issues sometimes the texture is the best way to hide them. Let your home have personality.


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Try to NEVER texture your walls*

if by texture you mean orange peel , then NO, it looks so pedestrian. Bt if you have to , then just do the one wall and paint it a different color than the rest of the place, make it an accent wall. http://www.europeanpaintandtextures.com


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think you are fine with one textured room and not the others. Our home has plaster walls EVERYWHERE except the two bathrooms (sheetrock) and the den. The den had 1970's brown paneling but DH and I painted over it. The den is right next to the kitchen and I've never even thought about them being two different textures.


----------

